
#WearOrange Against Gun Violence?Get Your Money Out of Gun Stocks with This Tool - umitakcn
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3058717/against-gun-violence-then-get-your-money-out-of-gun-stocks-with-this-easy-tool
======
danielvf
Although mentioned in passing in the article, firearms sales in the US have
gone up hugely since Obama was elected - in fact, yearly sales have more than
doubled.

Gun makers and their stocks have done corespondingly well. Smith and Wesson is
up 6x since Obama's election.

------
Recurecur
Guns are useful and amusing! "Gun violence" is more than offset by virtuous
uses such as "self defense", "hunting" and "marksmanship".

While gun related stocks likely won't do quite as well going forward once
Trump is elected, they're a worthwhile part of a balanced portfolio...

------
lordsoftr
Neat stuff. Would love to have something like this, but with a less narrow
focus! Anyone holding?

